# breeding fees



## krissy3 (Jul 27, 2009)

Can anyone give me some pointers on what to charge for breeding with someone elses stallion? What kind of contract should you have when someone is interested in breeding their mare with your stallion? Any suggestion? what do you guys do?


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 27, 2009)

I have heard somewhere that breeding fees are generally half of what the average foal sells for, and sometimes a little less.

Some breeds have "industry standards"... what everyone else is charging for a similar stallion... for instance $2500 is common for Andalusians, whereas the minis seem to be around $500 (although National Grand Ch. seem to go for much more of course).

Do you have statistics on the stallion you have standing or what sort of stallion you are looking for?

Andrea


----------



## JWC sr. (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree with Andrea, it seems normal stud fee is 1/2 to 1 1/2 times the cost of a foal from that stallion.






The average price for a really nice miniature stallion with pedigree and proven winning get seems to be around 1500.00, all the way up to Buckeroo who I believe is 25,000 or at lest it was a couple of years ago.





Good Luck


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 4, 2009)

If you search the internet, you will find some samples of breeding contracts.

Some things you will want to cover:

- mare health requirements ... e.g. proof of vaccination, coggins, clean culture, etc.

- when is payment expected and how much

- breeding season dates (end and start of your breeding season)

- how will the LFG, if any, be handled

- cost of mare care and what mare care includes/does not include

- liability statement incase the mare gets hurt or sick while under your care

- when you will provide the breeding certificate and stallion report (if any)

- if you expect the foal to carry a particular name, e.g. part of your stallion's name, that needs to be in the contract

I personally would rarely pay much for a breeding unless the stallion has already proven himself by producing high-quality foals, no matter what his own show record is.


----------

